# Interview with Gene Wolfe



## Steerpike (Aug 29, 2012)

The guy is one of a handful of living "masters" in the genre, so I thought I'd link this brief interview. He comments on one issues that comes up around here a lot. Originality:



> Q: What themes are being overused?
> 
> A: I’m not conscious of any themes being overused.  On that I might be wrong; but a good writer can usually see untouched possibilities in something that now seems done to death.



Interview here: Wednesday Wordsmith Author Interview – Gene Wolfe Â« Stephen C. Ormsby


----------



## FireBird (Aug 29, 2012)

Whenever I think of literary fiction the name Gene Wolfe pops into my head immediately. I love the guy so thank you for putting this up here.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 29, 2012)

FireBird said:


> Whenever I think of literary fiction the name Gene Wolfe pops into my head immediately. I love the guy so thank you for putting this up here.



Yeah, hard to go wrong with Gene Wolfe. I have _The Sorceror's House_ going currently.


----------

